
Comcast, AT&T, WhatsApp All Score Low on New “Who Has Your Back?” List - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/07/comcast-att-whatsapp-all-score-low-on-new-who-has-your-back-list/
======
DrScump
Apparently, Adobe Flash's vulnerabilities don't count.

